# Travelling outside of France while waiting for my carte de séjour



## Mirage123

Hi everyone,
I'm currently in the process of changing my one year visa into a carte de séjour. I'm aware that once your visa expires and while you're waiting for the meeting at the local préfecture, you receive a document stating that you're cleared to stay in France until then.
However I've heard that travelling out of France during this time is a very bad idea. Is this true? Has anyone had any experience with this?

I'm due to go back to the UK for a wedding during this period, as well as take an important trip to the Middle East, so it's more than me just fancying a holiday. I was thinking that I should still be fine to leave and re-enter France because I'll be able to fall back on the 90 day visa-free period right? I won't have used all 90 days out of 180 between my first trip back to the UK and my meeting at the préfecture.

Any advice or shared experience is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## LoriEleanor

You get a récipissé that you use in place of your carte de sejour. The récipissé is normally valid for about 3 months. We were told not to leave France during the waiting period. My husband had to leave due to a family member falling ill. He contacted the prefecture and they attached a document to his recipisse that allowed him to return to France without problems. This was several years back, so I don't know if anything has changed since then.


----------



## mohsel

your recipisse usually extends the existing titre (it has the phrase saying that this is only valid if accompanied by the titre # 12345) .. and as you have no titre, you can't re-enter on the base of a resident.
One more thing, some titre types renewal has changed and be done online, there is no more recipisse, but rather a certificate of approval that your new titre is ok and it should cover the period from x-y ... however it states clearly that this is valid only to travel within the EU borders, I talked to the agent at the prefecture and she told me that if you have this document and get out of the EU (to the middle east for example as you mentioned) one would need a return visa to come back (unless you settle up your 90/180 days thing)


----------



## Mirage123

Thanks for the answers, both.
So I have just booked my appointment with the local prefecture and the earliest one is the end of January.
I didn't get a récipissé, but a confirmation of appointment which says this:
"Le présent document ne vaut pas autorisation de séjour. Les droits attachés au titre de séjour sont maintenus jusqu’à la date du premier rendez-vous, sous réserve de présentation de cette convocation aux organismes concernés."
I take it to mean that my rights are essentially extended until my appointment (meaning I can stay in France), and assume this functions the same as a récipissé. Or should I still ask for one?

I've also seen here that you can indeed re-enter France with an expired visa as long as you have a valid passport and récipissé. Is that right?

And as for the 90/180 days thing, I assume I'd be ok as I've not been anywhere else in the Schengen area since living in France (well, nowhere that checked my passport anyway).


----------



## mohsel

this is not a valid document, it just states that you have the right to stay as if you hold a valid titre until you pass your RDV, you can't get back to France using such document... you can re-enter if your passport allows you for an entry without visa ... otherwise you will have to stay until your appointment ..


----------



## Mirage123

Ok, thanks for the response.
I think I should be fine theb, because despite Brexit I still qualify for the 90 days visa free stay. I'm going to ask for a récépissé too just in case because the link I shared in my previous post clearly says you can travel if you're renewing your titre de séjour, which I am doing.


----------



## LoriEleanor

Is there some reason you cannot contact the Prefecture to ask them what is required to re-enter for your circumstances?


----------



## mohsel

Mirage123 said:


> Ok, thanks for the response.
> I think I should be fine theb, because despite Brexit I still qualify for the 90 days visa free stay. I'm going to ask for a récépissé too just in case because the link I shared in my previous post clearly says you can travel if you're renewing your titre de séjour, which I am doing.


If I understand the procedure well, a recipisse will be given to you when you pass the RDV and your documents are accepted. But even with that, this is a recippisse of the premier demande, and according to the page you submitted before, you can't... only the renewal recipisse would work accompanied by a valid passport and the expired titre.


----------



## LoriEleanor

Yes, Mohsel, that is how the process has worked for us. I never left France during the various renewals, while waiting for the new titre. My husband had to leave once during the wait period and contacted the prefecture to ask what was required. He had to go to the prefecture with his récipissé and they attached a document (which showed his exact travel dates) that allowed hiim to re-enter with no problems. But he DID have a formal récipissé.


----------



## mohsel

LoriEleanor said:


> Yes, Mohsel, that is how the process has worked for us. I never left France during the various renewals, while waiting for the new titre. My husband had to leave once during the wait period and contacted the prefecture to ask what was required. He had to go to the prefecture with his récipissé and they attached a document (which showed his exact travel dates) that allowed hiim to re-enter with no problems. But he DID have a formal récipissé.


if it is a renewal, you don't need anything additional than the recipisse ... the problem is always with the first time request recipisse ... I second the opinion to check with the prefecture, though I kind of expect the answer...


----------



## bhamham

Mirage123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm currently in the process of changing my one year visa into a carte de séjour. I'm aware that once your visa expires and while you're waiting for the meeting at the local préfecture, you receive a document stating that you're cleared to stay in France until then.
> However I've heard that travelling out of France during this time is a very bad idea. Is this true? Has anyone had any experience with this?
> 
> I'm due to go back to the UK for a wedding during this period, as well as take an important trip to the Middle East, so it's more than me just fancying a holiday. I was thinking that I should still be fine to leave and re-enter France because I'll be able to fall back on the 90 day visa-free period right? I won't have used all 90 days out of 180 between my first trip back to the UK and my meeting at the préfecture.
> 
> Any advice or shared experience is appreciated! Thanks.


I just renewed/changed my visa in my passport to a carte de sejour (titre de sejour) online through the etrangers-en-france portal
Étrangers en France
This is in 44 Loire Atlantique. Were you not offered this option?

You are not given a recipisse but an 
'ATTESTATION DE DÉCISION FAVORABLE
SUR UNE DEMANDE DE RENOUVELLEMENT DE TITRE DE SÉJOUR'
This document has your photo with the new validity of your titre de sejour through whatever date in 2023. 

I was also given a date and a guichet number to collect my actual carte in Sep at the prefecture.


----------



## Mirage123

I have contacted the prefecture and the guy on the switchboard wasn't super helpful but said that seeing as I have a passport that doesn't require a visa to simply enter France, I should be OK?

I'm not convinced so I've sent them an email.
For the record, this is indeed a renewal, not my first titre de séjour demande. And like I say, I'm pretty sure my 90 days cover me anyway.

And thanks for the link bhamham. I'm in Rhône but will check it out later.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There is always a big risk in asking the "wrong" government agency (or ministry) about policies of another agency or ministry. I know I was assured by the official at the French consulate that I could just move to France, marry my fiancé and then "regularize" my situation at the local prefecture. That's kind of how things work now (almost 30 years later) but at the time, that was definitely NOT the way it worked.

But if you've got your passport with no visa requirement, just hand it to the nice officer on your return and let him stamp it. Say "thank you" and go your merry way. If they do ask you on your way out of France where your entry stamp is, just explain clearly and simply that you live here and your carte de séjour is in the process of being renewed. Chances are they'll certainly let you leave - though if you have any sort of a receipt or acknowledgment of your renewal application, keep it handy. Any sort of "paperwork" trumps even the best excuse presented orally.


----------



## Mirage123

Bevdeforges said:


> There is always a big risk in asking the "wrong" government agency (or ministry) about policies of another agency or ministry. I know I was assured by the official at the French consulate that I could just move to France, marry my fiancé and then "regularize" my situation at the local prefecture. That's kind of how things work now (almost 30 years later) but at the time, that was definitely NOT the way it worked.
> 
> But if you've got your passport with no visa requirement, just hand it to the nice officer on your return and let him stamp it. Say "thank you" and go your merry way. If they do ask you on your way out of France where your entry stamp is, just explain clearly and simply that you live here and your carte de séjour is in the process of being renewed. Chances are they'll certainly let you leave - though if you have any sort of a receipt or acknowledgment of your renewal application, keep it handy. Any sort of "paperwork" trumps even the best excuse presented orally.


Thanks. I think ultimately that's what I might do but would love some confirmation from the prefecture just in case.

You raise another question though- I've actually kept being stamped every time I've come and gone from France even though I have a valid visa.
I guess after Brexit I didn't consider that I'd have to proactively show I had a visa, and the border officers never asked.
But no one has ever pulled me up for "overstaying" so I'm sure it's fine and it's all electronically logged that I'm here on a long visa.


----------



## Xyz789

Hi Mirage123,

I am also in Rhône and sent the prefecture a similar question earlier this year as I could only get an appointment after my vls-ts expired. I got no reply so I went to ask in person. They told me that after the expiry of my titre but before the appointment, I could not re-enter France using the piece of paper that you are given when you book the appointment and that I should not travel unless it was for an emergency as I might have issues re-entering. They said they I can travel and re-enter using the récépissé I received at the appointment and that currently there is about a 6w wait to receive the carte after the appointment. HTH.


----------



## Fatima op

Eyy hello Mirage I hope you’re doing well, I have just read about your question on exiting France without a recepisse. I’m exactly on the same situation and I just wanted to ask you if you got to travel and if you had any issues entering the country when you came back? . It would Honestly be of sooo much help if you could answer.


----------



## Mirage123

Fatima op said:


> Eyy hello Mirage I hope you’re doing well, I have just read about your question on exiting France without a recepisse. I’m exactly on the same situation and I just wanted to ask you if you got to travel and if you had any issues entering the country when you came back? . It would Honestly be of sooo much help if you could answer.


Hi Fatima,

In the end I was extremely lucky and managed to get an earlier appointment to renew my visa, so I do indeed now have my récépissé. I'd advise you to check your prefecture's website every day just in case by the grace of God there's a cancellation that you can scoop up, or they open up some rendez-vous supplementaires (as was my case).

For what it's worth, I was pretty sure I was going to risk travelling without my récépissé anyway. I fly in and out of Lyon quite regularly and have never, even been asked to show a visa or anything, and even if they did, the letter you get confirming your appointment at the prefecture says 'all your rights are maintained', so it's pretty fair to assume that means travelling too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jfhjfh

Hi, I have a slightly different question and would welcome any advice. I am a UK citizen married to a Polish (ie EU) citizen and we are in the process of moving to France. I have already been here for a few weeks and just went online to book my appointment to apply for my first Carte de Sejour. Unfortunately the first available appointment will take me beyond my 90/180 day allowance (meaning, I suppose, that I would be here illegally at the time of the appointment). Any advice on what to do?


----------



## BackinFrance

Jfhjfh said:


> Hi, I have a slightly different question and would welcome any advice. I am a UK citizen married to a Polish (ie EU) citizen and we are in the process of moving to France. I have already been here for a few weeks and just went online to book my appointment to apply for my first Carte de Sejour. Unfortunately the first available appointment will take me beyond my 90/180 day allowance (meaning, I suppose, that I would be here illegally at the time of the appointment). Any advice on what to do?


Keep going online as often as you can, appointments are canceled all the time and new ones become available. If you can, keep a record of your efforts and also keep the appointment you have with a record of when you made it. Don't cancel that appointment unless or until you find an earlier one.


----------



## Jfhjfh

BackinFrance said:


> Keep going online as often as you can, appointments are canceled all the time and new ones become available. If you can, keep a record of your efforts and also keep the appointment you have with a record of when you made it. Don't cancel that appointment unless or until you find an earlier one.


Thanks - will do that. Worried that if I overstay that it might invalidate my application.


----------

